# Carolina Style Vinegar Sauce



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

This vinegar based sauce with it's roots in the Carolinas, is my adaptation to a classic that is easy to make and great on pulled pork!

Give it a try and let me know how you like it!

RECIPE:

makes about 2.5 cups

1.5 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4 Cup Water
1/2 Cup Beer
3 Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp Red Pepper Flake
1.5 Tbsp Kosher Salt
1/2 Tsp Ground Black Pepper
1 Tsp Paprika

Place all ingredients in a small pot, stir and mix well, bring to a boil to cook the alcohol off, remove from heat and allow to cool.
Pour over pulled pork and enjoy! Make 2.5 cups of sauce, enough for a 8 pound pork shoulder.


----------

